# Reg Force volunteering with Cadets



## andpro (26 Jul 2006)

I was trying to find out the policy on reg force personnel volunteering with Cadets, is there any process you have to go through? Also does anyone know if RCSCC Centurion or RCSCC Falkland need any volunteers for the upcoming training year?

Edited to fix the title


----------



## Burrows (26 Jul 2006)

It needs to be brought up your CoC to your CO as well as the CO of the cadet unit.


----------



## Inch (26 Jul 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> It needs to be brought up your CoC to your CO as well as the CO of the cadet unit.



Not true. We get an annual request here in Shearwater to support our 20 some-odd supported cadet sqns/corps, it's not required to let your CO know, and only your boss if you want it reflected in your PER. Otherwise, what you do on your time is your business, for the most part, and if you're wearing a uniform in support of cadets, you'd better look and act like a professional.

The cadet side however, I will leave to someone else more in the know.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jul 2006)

If any ADF Mbr wants to do this here in Australia, a series of hoops has to be jumped through, mainly criminal checks and character references, as one is working with kids.

Approval must be granted and then it must be RO'd too.

I am sure Canada has something similar these days.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Wolfmann (26 Jul 2006)

The CO of the cadet corps/squadron you wish to volunteer with will have the information you seek, but I can give you a basic summary: 

Basically, you will be a volunteer and relinquish any Class A, B, or C pay eligbility while parading with the cadet corps. I do not believe Reg F or P Res pers (that are not CIC Officers) can assume slated position, and thus be paid even if you assume duties that normally would consume a paid slate. You're always welcome to do a Component Transfer to the Cadet Instructor Cadre for 21 days of pay of year and no benefits (exception pension)...heh,heh. ;-)

You will also have to have an ERC completed, if one hasn't been completed in a while - yes, they are good for 10 years, but the Cadet Detachment must cross it's "I's" and dot it's "T's". You cannot supervise cadets alone without one, otherwise an ERC cleared Civilian Instructor or a CIC Officer must be in your presence (mostly a formality). 

Mostly it's just having the CO fill out the proper paperwork and making copies of certain documents (SIN, PEN, Marraige Cert...etc) and having Det process it so they know you are on strength as Adult Staff for the cadet corps...liability issues. There is about 5 or 6 forms in all, plus the copies of your requested documents, as well as I believe a copy of certain parts of your Pers Record that confirms you are a member of the military, and what qualifications you may hold. 

You will also need paperwork to take to your Unit, basically saying it's okay for you to parade with the corps, and in doing so, if you request, wear your uniform. Reg F Pers may not need permission for their uniforms, but P Res Pers do...but you still must make your COC aware you are parading with a cadet corps. It's just good common sense. 

Talk to the CO of the cadet unit, and inform your COC of your intentions...that will get the ball rolling.


----------



## andpro (26 Jul 2006)

Thanks a lot that was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## rogsco (29 Jul 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> Not true. We get an annual request here in Shearwater to support our 20 some-odd supported cadet sqns/corps, it's not required to let your CO know, and only your boss if you want it reflected in your PER. Otherwise, what you do on your time is your business, for the most part, and if you're wearing a uniform in support of cadets, you'd better look and act like a professional.
> 
> The cadet side however, I will leave to someone else more in the know.



Reg F and Res F members of the CF who want to volunteer with a cadet unit need to find out from the Area Cadet Officer for the area what the Region Policy is. All adult volunteers must be approved and screened. General policy is that a Reg F or Res F serving member is deemed screened, but you need to check with the Region policy. For example, Pacific Region Cadet Instruction 218 and Prairie Region Cadet Instruction 200.05 both require a Reg F or Res F member to have approval from their CO. In Eastern Region, ERCO 401 refers. I don't know if Central Region or Atlantic Region have specific policies, but you should check with the local Cadet Det. 

And if you are wearing your uniform (Reg or Res) you had best act accordingly because you are subject to the Code of Service Discipline and are considered "on duty", so the comment, "what you do on your own time is your own business" isn't applicable.

For the record:
CFAO 49-6 - members of the P Res and Supp Res can be employed with a cadet unit and be paid. They just can't be paid from the PRes and the Cadet Program at the same time.
CFAO 49-10 - an officer of the PRes may be paid for service as a cadet instructor with a cadet corps.
CATO 21-03 also covers PRes and Supp Res holding CIC establishment positions at a cadet corps/sqn.


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Jul 2006)

rogsco said:
			
		

> And if you are wearing your uniform (Reg or Res) you had best act accordingly because you are subject to the Code of Service Discipline and are considered "on duty", so the comment, "what you do on your own time is your own business" isn't applicable.



Reg force members are subject to the CSD at all times, regardless of whether they're in uniform or not.


----------



## scotty884 (30 Jul 2006)

I was voluntering with a corps out of Virden Manitoba.  I'm Reg Force and all I had to do was submit a memo stating my intentions and reasons, and asking for permission to wear my uniform.  I was not paid but I did fall under the CF code of conduct and such.  My COC their was strickly the CO.  When I taught something it had to be up to CF standards, even if you are not PLQ qualified.  (just for professionalizm)


----------



## rogsco (30 Jul 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Reg force members are subject to the CSD at all times, regardless of whether they're in uniform or not.



I understand that. Its just the way the wording came out when including the Res F members in the statement.


----------



## Inch (30 Jul 2006)

rogsco said:
			
		

> I understand that. Its just the way the wording came out when including the Res F members in the statement.



I wasn't talking about ResF members, hence the subject of the thread "Reg Force...".


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

Hello. I was wondering about something along this topic talk. I , in the future .. once I have myself settled , would like to find an Air Cadet or Sea Cadet Corps to help volunteer with ( I will be a Reg with the Navy ). Any corps recommended?


----------



## andpro (1 Aug 2006)

It all depends on where you are located, if you were posted in Halifax 1 Nelson would be the closest for sea cadets if you lived downtown.


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

I am posted to Esquimalt , sorry I did not state that in my last post! 

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (2 Aug 2006)

http://www.cadets.net/pac/articles/contact_local_e.asp#air

http://www.cadets.net/pac/articles/contact_local_e.asp#sea


----------



## mechanic_chick (2 Aug 2006)

Good good


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2006)

I am Reg Force and volunteer as an instructor with a Navy League Cadet Corps. I had to submit a memo to my CO for auth to assit with the Corps.

Also, if you do volunteer with a Corps and they want you to attend a Trg Camp as staff, save your annual leave. Your CO is auth to grant up to 7 calendar days of Special Leave - Community Affairs IAW CFAO 16-1 art 113 (refers to a CANFORGEN and a DCBA Instruction.)


----------

